# HTML Texteinzug



## ::emanuel:: (10. Dezember 2002)

Hallo allerseits!

Kann ich einen Texteinzug von sagen wir 10 Pixel in HTML definieren?
Mit Blockquote hab ich's schon versucht, aber den kann man ja nicht verändern, oder?

Die Suchfunktion hab ich auch schon verwendet, aber dort lösen es alle mit CSS.

help!

bye
Emanuel


----------



## Marvin (10. Dezember 2002)

<p style="margin-left: 10px;">Dein Text hier</p>

z.b. für einen paragraphen. ansonsten eben div oder was auch immer du haben/machen willst.


----------



## sam (10. Dezember 2002)

also ich wäre für _<span style="padding-left:10px;">blubb</span>_
da zerhauts dir das layout nicht, weil der abstand innerhalb des elements erzeugt wird...
natürlich kann man statt _span_ auch _p_, _div_ oder ähnliches verwenden.


----------



## ::emanuel:: (10. Dezember 2002)

hy
ich hab das problem jetzt doch mit css gelöst. und zwar folgend: in der css datei:

blockquote {margin-left:10px;margin-top:0px}

in der html-datei dann eben einfach einen bereich in blockquote gesetzt und das wars.  
danke trotzdem nochmals,

lg
emanuel


----------



## bone (10. Dezember 2002)

Du kannst dein Problem auch mit einen sogenannten blind.gif lösen. 
 In Photoshop kannst du das relativ schnell erstellen. Einfach ein neues Bild, als hintergrund 'transparent' wählen und größe 1x1. Danach abspeichern. In HTML bindest du es jetzt einfach , vor deinen Text ein, wie ein Bild ein und setzt bei dem Wert 'width' , in deinem Fall z.B. 10px ein. Und kannst dadurch den Texteinzug bestimmen. 

Wie gesagt ist einen andere Methode. Mit CSS läßt sich das wie eben scgon gesagt leichter und schneller realisieren


----------



## wackelpudding (10. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von dgh.demon_
> *<p style="margin-left: 10px;">Dein Text hier</p>*


diese lösung *ist* CSS, kein reines HTML. emanuel wollte sein problem aber anfangs ohne CSS lösen.


----------



## ::emanuel:: (10. Dezember 2002)

ja, ich weiß  

aber das schien mir jetzt doch die beste lösung zu sein. - sorry

thx trotzdem

mfg
emanuel


----------



## x12x13 (10. Dezember 2002)

dann ist...


> _Original geschrieben von sam _
> *<span style="padding-left:10px;">blubb</span>*


aber auch css.  oder ?


----------



## ::emanuel:: (10. Dezember 2002)

ja, hast recht - es ist eigentlich alles css.
nur nicht die lösung von "absurd".


----------



## Fabian H (11. Dezember 2002)

Aber wieso auch auf css verzichten?


----------



## bone (11. Dezember 2002)

frag ich mich auch 

css ist doch ne feine Sache, geht auch viel schneller


----------



## ::emanuel:: (11. Dezember 2002)

hi leute!

ich wollte ursprünglich deshalb auf css verzichten, da ja bei dieser variante alle elemente mit "blockquote" oder "p" eingestellt werden. naja, und weil ich ja mehrere p elemente habe, aber nicht alle darauf einstellen möchte, wollt ich vorher nicht auf css greifen. aber jetzt hab ich die restlichen auf p konfiguriert und diesen teil auf blockquote.

lg
emanuel


----------



## wackelpudding (11. Dezember 2002)

in CSS gibt es so genannte klassen, mit denen mehrere definitionen für ein element [p, blockquote, b, i...] erstellt werden können. dazu kannst du dir ja einfach mal SelfHTML angucken


----------



## Marvin (19. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Malte1019 _
> *diese lösung ist CSS, kein reines HTML. emanuel wollte sein problem aber anfangs ohne CSS lösen.  *


verzeihung. sollte wohl genauer lesen...


----------

